# Brasstown Bald Climb



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

My guidebook says this climb is 3.1 miles long. "At 2.5 mi the road ends & you have to follow a shuttle bus road" but then it says "bikes not allowed on this section". Can I ride it the full 3.1 miles or not? Somewhat confused by this comment. Yes I'm aware its steep, evil etc. I'm 53 rides into the US's top 100 hardest climbs & I'll be in ATL for work so I'd like to tick it off while there. Thanks


----------



## KSUCat (Jan 21, 2011)

I haven't ridden it, but I have done the 5K run to the top. The last section leads off the parking lot and goes up a paved path. I didn't see a "no bike" sign, but I guess you could stop by the visitors center and ask. Oh, and yes, it is a steep bugger.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks that sounds somewhat promising.
Can anyone who has ridden it in the last few years comment? Cheers


----------



## newfield (Apr 19, 2006)

There are signs posted no bikes allowed. When the Tour of Georgia did the Brasstown stage they finished at the top but they were the only ones allowed. I have the same climbing guide as you and wonder why the author wrote up the climb like that. The climb is still difficult without the final portion as at the 1.5 mile mark there is a 100 yard section well over 20%. The descent is very dangerous, you have to ride your brakes, be careful.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

ok thx. Since originally posting I called a bike shop near the climb. They said you can ride all but the last 1/4 mi, so I'll still give it a go. This ride sounds a lot like black canyon east portal in Colorado - 3.1 mi of super steep road. I had to stop 3 times on descent to allow brake tracks to cool.


----------



## tazunemono (Jun 5, 2013)

I just did Six Gap Century, and it was a blast. Brasstown Bald (not officially a part of 6-Gap) starts at the top of Jack's Gap. I will say that the difference between Jack's Gap and Brasstown is obvious, after a few miles of 3-5% on Jack's Gap, Brasstown starts steep at 10%! You may want to search YouTube for "Brasstown Bald descent" to get an idea of what you're up against. If it's wet, be EXTRA careful, because if you let off your brakes you will take off downhill like a top fuel dragster. 

Here's a pick from the top of Jack's Gap. You can see 10% from the get go: https://i.imgur.com/iTGAWfm.jpg

While you're there in north GA try to tick Hogpen Gap as well, it's not too far away.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

ok thanks. I only have time for one ride on this work trip so I'll have to take a look at other options next time. Clingman's Dome & Mt. Mitchell are also on my list


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Rode brasstown yesterday. Beautiful views at the top. As described I had to walk the last .6 mi to the top. There's definitely a few steep ramps but I was surprised how often it backed off for such a short ride. Anyway, good stuff & thanks for the info


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I haven't ridden Brasstown Bald since the 80s (I moved to the left coast in '89). In those days there was no restriction for the last section of the climb so we always went up there. I remember that everyone who rode tubulars used to have their glue partially melt on the descent, however... I used to alternate brakes (front, rear, both, front, rear...) and still would stop about halfway down just to stop my hands from cramping.


----------



## Jackhammer (Sep 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNRuPdRy9Zo


2:10, no bikes last 6/10ths of a mile.


Apparently there is also a road the tram goes up to the observation deck?


----------

